
Google Fiber is the most audacious part of the whole Alphabet - fromedome
http://www.recode.net/2016/5/11/11613308/google-fiber-alphabet
======
PaulHoule
Unlike all of the other things they do, this is the one that costs real money.
When the rubber hits the road, they are in pretty much the same business as
Verizon, TWC, etc.

